
Mission Control: A History of the Urban Dashboard (2015) - kiyanwang
https://placesjournal.org/article/mission-control-a-history-of-the-urban-dashboard/
======
mcrad
"They don’t merely seek to display information about a system but to generate
insights that human analysts use to change that system"

Hasn't everyone noticed by now that it's those with the least knowledge of
business and economics that are very often tasked with doing BI reports? Dare
I say that the majority are "trained" in completely different socio-political
institutions than the ones they are supposedly advising for? Seems like a
recipe for data science disaster.

------
dang
A bit from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182905)

~~~
Warvick
Thanks!

------
gcbw3
those things were sold in Rio with the excuse that it would make it faster to
respond to floods and landslides.

Turn out landslides take the cameras/cables first thing.

In the end, this is only used for policing, tracking individuals, and issuing
tons of traffic tickets.

